# 3 FOR 7



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2019)

Got out yesterday for just a few hours. I had 7 good grabs but only managed to boat 3 trout. I was at 4' & 6' deep OTW. Trolling as slow as I could go. Rotated colors until I got to white and that seemed to be what they wanted. Caught them on a small wonderbread spoon and a white spinner/hoochie thing. Water temp 51.6 deg's. Fish might be kind of sluggish and not hitting the lure more than once. But, they are definitely there.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 11, 2019)

Is the water stained? If so, try copper spoons ...


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2019)

DaleH said:


> Is the water stained? If so, try copper spoons ...



The water is still pretty clear, despite all the rain we have had. But I hear what you are saying. I have some copper colored speedy shiner spoons that have caught a lot of fish. At some point way back when I was told to match the color of the water. I guess that holds true. I've also heard not to try and clean tarnished copper lures because they fish better when kind of grungy.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 11, 2019)

"OTW" On the water???


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2019)

richg99 said:


> "OTW" On the water???



OTW = On the Wire, meaning basically the depth reading of the downrigger (how deep the DR weight is). 

It is a shortcut used a lot around here. Might be a regional thing. I can see how it could also be used as a shortcut for "on the water".


----------



## richg99 (Jan 11, 2019)

Since I have rarely been on a boat with a downrigger, I guess you can understand that I didn't understand the OTW . 

Whatever works. Glad you were successful.
Rich


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 13, 2019)

*"Since I have rarely been on a boat with a downrigger, I guess you can understand that I didn't understand the OTW ."
*

Rich, I wouldn't know either except it is commonly used on a couple of local fishing forums. 

A different lake this time, but got out again this morning with my daughter-in-law and son. We managed to boat 3 trout and a crappie. Had one other grab that didn't take. It was cold & foggy most of the time. The sun broke through mid day. Today the preferred lure color seemed to be red/gold. We caught them trolling 12' - 16' deep on the down riggers (12' - 16' OTW). Caught the crappie at 4'. 

Three like this:




A crappie:




Here is the whole gang -- happy to see some sun peep out:


----------



## richg99 (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks cold. Brrrrr. Nice catching.


----------



## turbotodd (Jan 18, 2019)

You'd be spoiled out here....

There have been days when I got tired of catching trout, left the river, and went to the lake (about 30 min from each other) then limited out on Crappie in a couple hours (and that's not counting the numerous largemouth bass, a few smaller catfish, couple whites, few hybrids, smallish striper, one gar). In the middle of summer nonetheless. But nary a walleye. That's the only gamefish I haven't caught here. I've hung a couple but with ultralight tackle and 2lb or 4lb line, those teeth will cut the line quick, thus nothing landed.

Crappie eat real good...if you have enough of them to be worthwhile. Still not as good as Walleye though.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 20, 2019)

I wouldn't mind being a little spoiled, or should I say "more" spoiled. Haha. 

We have had a series of rainstorms that kept me off the lake this past week. We need the rain, so I'm not complaining. Hopefully I will get out this coming week. 

Going to spend a rainy day tomorrow changing out leaders, etc. Couple of weeks ago I put a fluorocarbon leader on one of my rods for the fist time. That rod caught all the fish last time I was out. Sooo, I think maybe I'll add a fluoro leader to the other rod...


----------

